# If looks could kill



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone got out of bed the wrong side today :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh blimey lol!!! not a happy bunny lol!!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

he looks like hes ready for a show down :lol::lol: hes beautiful


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder what he is thinking? Any ideas.....


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Oooooops, what have YOU done to deserve that  :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Stunning tho, even while giving evils


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You've been warned Tango :scared:If you see me looking at you.Run as fast as your little babypawz will carry you :devil:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: I think he's practising being hard  apparently Tango is the bully of the litter :scared:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MaryA said:


> I wonder what he is thinking? Any ideas.....


'I am plotting to take over the world. If that babypawz thing thinks it will change things it will soon learn the error of its ways :devil:'
He's still a gorgeous boy though


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> 'I am plotting to take over the world. If that babypawz thing thinks it will change things it will soon learn the error of its ways :devil:'
> He's still a gorgeous boy though


Either that or its because I told him his nose is dirty & he'd just had a wash but then Louie's idea of a wash leaves alot to be desired  :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Either that or its because I told him his nose is dirty & he'd just had a wash but then Louie's idea of a wash leaves alot to be desired  :lol:


:lol: What my Gran used to call a cat lick and a promise :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

what did you do to him?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: What my Gran used to call a cat lick and a promise :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:



Nicky10 said:


> what did you do to him?


It could have been me calling him a "teeny whittle puddy cat" :scared: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol::lol: bless


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: I think he's practising being hard  apparently Tango is the bully of the litter :scared:


Tell Louie not to worry, Tango won't be at yours for long  
My stealth-mode gizmo is nearly finished, I'll be firing it up to snaffle speed as soon as I've ironed out my Tango-radar snags :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Tell Louie not to worry, Tango won't be at yours for long
> My stealth-mode gizmo is nearly finished, I'll be firing it up to snaffle speed as soon as I've ironed out my Tango-radar snags :thumbup:


:scared: :hand::hand::hand: he's under 24hr guard & any suspiciouse looking vehicles in the area will be shed in by the spots  :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: :hand::hand::hand: he's under 24hr guard & any suspiciouse looking vehicles in the area will be shed in by the spots  :lol:


I have a "cloaking" device and anti-spot-shedding manouvres ie. doggy choccy drops :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I have a "cloaking" device and anti-spot-shedding manouvres ie. doggy choccy drops :lol:


:scared:  off back to "keep Tango's where abouts secret" black board :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he is still gorgeous even if he has got a moody on lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

lol what a face! still lovely though!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL, that's too funny! I am really loving that picture.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE this photo!!


----------

